# knife school.....



## tgraypots (Aug 29, 2011)

I spent the better part of the weekend at Montgomery Community College in Troy, NC, and came home with this utility knife. It started out as a bar of 2" ATS-34, and is 7 1/2" OAL. The handle is maple, and although it was not stabilized, after soaking in linseed oil and buffing with white rouge, I'm pleased with how it turned out. I hope to order some new tools, abrasives and other stuff this week and starting on #2, #3, etc............


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice work Tom. Looks like a neck knife-parer hybrid. Great knuckle clearance for a small knife. Should be fun to use!


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 29, 2011)

Big fun!

*as he looks down the slippery slope*


----------



## rahimlee54 (Aug 29, 2011)

Did you just find a new career Tom? Looks great man.


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done! Looks like it might be a great skinner.


----------



## StephanFowler (Aug 29, 2011)

awesome, who was teaching?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 29, 2011)

Cool!

Were you shocked at how much grinding the face of the blade sucked...I mean, was challenging?


----------



## goodchef1 (Aug 30, 2011)

can't put my finger on it, but there's something about that design I really like. Might be great for deboning game birds


----------



## tgraypots (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! Yeah, I was amazed at how much grinding was required to get rid of everything that didn't look like the knife I envisioned. I didn't want to tackle too much steel my first attempt, so the blade on this is only 3 3/4. It's too wide to be considered a parer, but it's sharp, and has found a place in my kitchen, for now. The teacher was Travis Daniel, with Barry and Phillip Jones assisting. Eight students, three knowledgeable teachers, lots of individual focus. Advanced class next month, but as this is my busiest season, pottery-wise, I'm gonna have to pass. Travis, Phillip and Barry are coming over for brick oven pizza though. Jared, that's my hope


----------

